# Hiatal Hernia/Acid Reflux Connection



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

I found this story interesting..It talks about how many people with acid reflux have a type of Hiatal Hernia.You may want to check it out.. http://www.joyfullivingservices.com/hiatalhernia.html


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks so much, David!A swallowing xray series revealed that I have a hiatal hernia, and I didn't really pay it much mind because of all the other digestive tract problems I'm trying to get help for. Specifically, reflux, heartburn, constipationand especially awful bloating and gas. This was a great article, and makes the connection that makes a lot of my symptoms make sense now.Now to figure out what to do about it! My GI said a lot of people have a hiatal hernia, but don't usually do anything about it. But this makes it sound as though dealing with it may help with all my other digestive issues. Thanks again!


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Thanks LML. It sounds like we have the same symtoms: Reflux/ heartburn, bloating. HH and C.I was told there all connected. The Dr. told me he believes what I have is called Dysbiosis & simplyit means either to much bacteria/yeast or possible a parasite in my intestines. This causes all the bloating, indigestion, and C. In addition, pressure is put on the LES Muscle, when this weakens thatswhen all the acids come up. Thats where the heartburn/reflux comes in. The problem is trying to kill yeast/bacteria is they don't want to die. Taking anti-biotics can sometimes help for the short run,but if you don't get to the root of the problem it will simply come back. I believe the root is replacingthe yeasts/bacteria with the probiotics. You basically have to do a switch. When you have your intestines filled with acidolphis(small intestines) bifium in the colon your digestion should work fine &protect you from the bacteria/yeast from getting a hold again. There are many ways to attempt to dothis...you may want to check out a book called No More Heartburn by Dr. Sherry Rogers. Good Luck!!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I also have Gerd, bloating, constipation and pain. What are the specific symptoms of a HH and do I have them?? This is probably the ONE thing that I HAVEN"T checked out yet!! i do take prevacid for GERD but it doesn't work very well. No tests were run for it, the doc just gave it to me and said "here, try this"


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Donna,-You may want to check out that web site on Hiatal Hernia's (I posted it on top)It provides quite a bit of info. Good Luck!


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

WOWWWW!!!This is me!!!When they said under stress if you are "Living with or having lived with a quick-tempered person" I almost cried...How could anyone possibly know that...I can not believe how much are body takes before it breaks down...I'm going to have to bring this up to my doctor...It also said it could be irritated by wearing tight clothes...I have a broad back so bras are always too tight...I have to use an bra extender clip so my chest wont hurt...If not I can't breathe all day...I wonder if this has a connection????


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

I discovered this Hiatal Hernia website about a year ago in a desperate effort to find relief. I started then doing their "self-adjustment" of drinking a pint of water and jumping up and down or rising to your toes and suddenly dropping back on your heels. It has given me more relief than the trillions of meds I have tried. Now I do it once a week and I am doing very well. Also, I took up horsebackriding, as the bounce-bounce-bounce also helps to keep the hernia down (plus it's just plain fun and exercise). Also, my kids have a trampoline and I'll jounce on that once in a while. It all sounds sort of nutty, I know, but I'll do anything to avoid the knife. I've made gravity my ally here and have done very well. Do try it!!


----------

